# Redemption



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

This is the "trailer" to a piece of fiction I am writing:

When have you gone to far?

Mateus: Kill him!

Johnathan: No! I won't!

Mateus: Kill him! Kill him now!

When do you draw the line?


PS: These lines will be in the 5 part short story.

Florin: We can never go back.

James: I know, I know.

What would you do, to stop the greatest evil in your life?

Adam: Do you regret what you did?

Philip: No, not at all.

Redemption.

Coming Soon.


----------

